# Google Earth your archery clubs



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Archers of Caledon, Ontario


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

York County Bowmen


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Science Center range


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kingsville Wild Goose, Kingsville Ontario


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

AMA Sportsman Club, Amherstburg Ontario


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gesto GameGetters, McGregor Ontario


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

The resolution is crap and the imaging is from 2002 for mine :sad:


----------



## ninepointer (Jan 19, 2010)

Port Colborne & District Conservation Club


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hoody's front yard:
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=45.359294&lon=-79.324585&z=19&r=0&src=msa

Google Earth doesn't have near the resolution in my neck of the woods as Flashearth does...


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hoody I'm jealous, good thread stash


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Abbotsford Fish and Game Club. 

50 yard target range

70+ yard target/broadhead range (members only)

40 target 3D trail up the mountain

20 yard indoor target range

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=49.079321&lon=-122.164133&z=18&r=0&src=msa


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

nice
now i need to find one close to Meaford :rant:


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

cdn.******* said:


> nice
> now i need to find one close to Meaford :rant:


Where the heck is Meaford? Must be a little hick town or something!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

*Osprey Archery Club*

Host to the 2010 Field Nationals. Indoor 18M, FITA field to 90M and Permanent 24 targets Field Course. 

http://maps.google.ca/maps?client=f...01748,0.005284&t=h&z=18&lci=com.panoramio.all


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

wheelie said:


> Where the heck is Meaford? Must be a little hick town or something!


careful, i might toss some rocks in your backyard from my backyard :RockOn:
wait a minute, I need those rocks, go get your own!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Capital Region Archery Club in Edmonton, Ab. our indoor range is straight accross the parking lot inside the smaller gym. 

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.509638&lon=-113.346702&z=19.1&r=0&src=msa


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Great idea Stash:darkbeer:

Kujoe9309, Thank you Sir:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

cdn.******* said:


> careful, i might toss some rocks in your backyard from my backyard :RockOn:
> wait a minute, I need those rocks, go get your own!


you have a nice banana!!  LOL


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

cc46 said:


> hoody I'm jealous, good thread stash


Thanks  I lived in Scarberia for a few years and worked in First Canadian place at King and York for 6 years. I really wanted to get out of the big smoke, hit teachers college, and got the heck out of dodge!

I love Huntsville and Bracebridge.  When I scrounge a bit more money, there'll be a 3D range here eventually...


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

hoody123 said:


> Thanks  I lived in Scarberia for a few years and worked in First Canadian place at King and York for 6 years. I really wanted to get out of the big smoke, hit teachers college, and got the heck out of dodge!
> 
> I love Huntsville and Bracebridge.  When I scrounge a bit more money, there'll be a 3D range here eventually...


I did all the heating and cooling in the Boston Pizza in Bracebridge two years ago. Yes nice area. Moteled it there for about 6 months.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

cdn.******* said:


> nice
> now i need to find one close to Meaford :rant:


Sydenham Sportsman Club in Owen Sound is as close as it's going to get for you *******.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

The first one is the my old home, Kent County Bowhunters (might be able to see it better if you could use Bino's...... )











The second one is my new home, Lambton-Kent Archers


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Lambton-Kent Archers have a great course . Do they hold 3 - D shoots there any more ??


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

FarmerPaul said:


> Lambton-Kent Archers have a great course . Do they hold 3 - D shoots there any more ??


 They had gotten away from holding 3D shoots because of poor turnout but I am hoping to turn that around for them this year. 

* On Sunday, April 18th - 8 A.M. to 2 P.M. registration

AND

Sunday, May 16th - 8 A.M. to 2 P.M. registration

Cost is $15 per person or $20 Family*

We will be setting up a 30 target course both days and hope everyone will come out and enjoy an awesome course. Help support the club and get them back into the 3D circuit :thumbs_up

Hope to see EVERYONE there!


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

*Whitetail Archery Club Leroy IL*

30 3-D taret is a natural wooded setting , $30 for a membership plus a minimal shooting fee for members , non members is $10 per shoot , 
2010 schedule 
March 21
April 18
May 16
June 20 
July 18
Aug 15
Sept 19


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Boucherville, Quebec
We shoot up to 90 meters
[IMG=http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/710/clubextarchersbouchervi.th.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

Moparmatty said:


> Sydenham Sportsman Club in Owen Sound is as close as it's going to get for you *******.


there's wolf's den by Barrie so far!
one in Meaford but its a small one and haven't looked at it yet, but its a shooting range as well.
thanks for the info, I'll go take a look.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the information Maxtor . I will try to get a few extras to attend these shoots . Always had a great time shooting there .


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

cdn.******* said:


> there's wolf's den by Barrie so far!
> one in Meaford but its a small one and haven't looked at it yet, but its a shooting range as well.
> thanks for the info, I'll go take a look.


is East Gray Angler&Hunters still going I think they are out that way


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

wheelie said:


> Where the heck is Meaford? Must be a little hick town or something!


Oi Meaford area is great for steelheading!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Silvertip Archers of Prince George 
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.928365&lon=-122.633896&z=17.9&r=0&src=msa

90 meter Fita 
Broad head pit 
Feild course 
1 20 target 3D permanantly set up .... Space for 4 more 20 target loops 

Indoor is on the other end of town in an old school gym 
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.960564&lon=-122.768705&z=17.6&r=0&src=msa


----------

